# Help Me Welcome A New Addition To the Family



## CalgaryPT (Aug 29, 2018)

It's with great pleasure I announce a new addition to our family. Parents Tennsmith 36" Stomp Shear and Baileigh 48" Mag Brake are happy to announce the arrival of 480 lbs Baileigh Jr - 11 Gauge Pneumatic Corner Notcher. Proud parents would like to thank delivery specialists at Day & Ross Transportation Group for their skilled use of a hydraulic tailgate, as well as Empire Tools in Winnipeg for their initial introductions. Jr is doing well--just getting cleaned up with some acetone and WD-40 tonight. Hoping to cut his first notch tomorrow, pending some shop air modifications.

Wife, on the other hand, is expressing some jealousy.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 30, 2018)

Congratulations to the new dad!  The new baby is a sweetie!!!  You must be very proud!  I'm sure you two will have a lot of fun together.
I keep wishing I would find a manual small notcher at a reasonable price but they seem to be an expensive piece of machinery (and I really could be spending my money on other much more "needed" equipment.

We look forward to more pictures and progress reports!

Don


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 30, 2018)

Originally I was looking for a manual one but my shoulder is gone so I don't think doing thousands of cuts manually is a good idea. But even when I was looking for one I couldn't find any used ones. Modern had a couple on its website but when I called they said the site was outdated and they actually didn't have any. Maybe it's one of those odd tools people hang onto forever ???

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 30, 2018)

Excuse my ignorance , but what exactly does that tool do? Can u post a picture of the metal before/after?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi Kevin - it's used to notch 90 degree corners in sheet metal for making boxes or pans. It gives you an exact 90 degree cut so when you bend the sides up you get a perfect fit. With a little creativity you can also use it to cut out precise and intricate shapes. I'm still hooking up my larger air line so I don't have pics yet, but here's the exact machine at work:


----------



## Alexander (Aug 30, 2018)

Dam that is cool


----------



## Janger (Aug 31, 2018)

How many of us thought that was Josh posting? I think we should name his baby for him. 
Baileigh is a good one. Tungsten... Titanium...


----------



## Bofobo (Aug 31, 2018)

Used one of these in high school, manual machine but so very useful


----------



## DPittman (Aug 31, 2018)

I figured someone would have made a poor man's version that could be used with a manual arbor press for small notches, but I guess anyone that would need such a machine probably needs a real machine and wouldn't mess around with monkey tools.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Aug 31, 2018)

Thx, I can see where that would be useful.

You mentioned empire out of Winnipeg , did u source it from there? I've seen equipment at various companies across western Canada and usually write them off in my mind because the logistics of getting it here scares me off. 

How was the shipping experience for u?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom O (Aug 31, 2018)

That would be handy but there is the natural progression only after buying benders, shears, then finding you need a bigger boat! Mind you one of those 3 in 1 machines  at Kms would be useful.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2018)

kevin.decelles said:


> Thx, I can see where that would be useful.
> 
> You mentioned empire out of Winnipeg , did u source it from there? I've seen equipment at various companies across western Canada and usually write them off in my mind because the logistics of getting it here scares me off.
> 
> ...



I know a lot of people love Modern Tool in Calgary, but my experience with them has never been great. It's been OK--but they are not my first choice. In fact, the reason I went to Empire (again) is because Modern forgot to email me back the quote for the notcher. Weeks went by before I got a email and then an apology. No big deal for me, but by then I had already contacted Empire and bought it. Empire emailed a quote within a few hrs., including shipping (I specified a hydraulic tailgate).

I have bought a few things from Empire--foot shear, Beverley shear, and a couple of other pieces. They have been great, and no complaints on the shipping. I've also bought from Cansaw in Ontario and BC Tools in BC. Both were fine. 

Modern gets top marks for their own truck and crane operator, but the purchasing experience has not been good for me.

In general I think you have to be your own advocate and call them all back for delivery updates. None of them seem to excel at that side of the business.

My best experiences have so far been with Empire. No shipping hassles, no duty issues, and no certification issues. You can save a $100 bucks or so by not have powered machines certified (stickered). For home shops this is a non-issue. But Empire, like others, will do it if asked.

So yeah, I do recommend Empire.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2018)

Tom O said:


> That would be handy but there is the natural progression only after buying benders, shears, then finding you need a bigger boat! Mind you one of those 3 in 1 machines  at Kms would be useful.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2018)

DPittman said:


> I figured someone would have made a poor man's version that could be used with a manual arbor press for small notches, but I guess anyone that would need such a machine probably needs a real machine and wouldn't mess around with monkey tools.



I'm sure people have. They actually aren't that complicated. And an arbour press would do better thickness-wise than my machine would. You can punch through 1/2" A36 with just a 25 ton press. But, in my case it wasn't about capacity as much as cycle time and repeatability. I need to do hundreds of notches and the travel time on a press with a custom designed notching blade would take forever. That's why I went this route. But you're completely correct and I'll bet some smart guy has already done it and it works great for occasional work.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2018)

DPittman said:


> We look forward to more pictures and progress reports!
> 
> Don


OK - first baby pics. I still need to fine tune it. The blades come set up for 11 gauge, and this is 16. Once tweaked, the edge cuts will lose the burr considerably. No way I could do this with a Beverley or even a bandsaw repeatably.


----------



## DPittman (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh ya!  Those are beauties.  Precision allows beauty and functionality to the highest degree!


----------



## 403Tinbasher (Sep 1, 2018)

Oh that's awesome! 
I'm kindof jealous that I don't have a garage or space of my own to get the toys/kids you have. 
How heavy a guage does it cut? Does it shake the neighborhood when you cut a heavy piece?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 1, 2018)

@403Tinbasher, I don't have space either really. My garage is like a game of frogger where you have to turn sideways on an empty stomach just to move around. You have to plan your moves. I've sacrificed working space for tools, which is kinda stupid. But most of my stuff is on wheels so I just make space as needed.

The machine is about 85 db. So a little louder than I'd like, but I have great neighbours. It's amazing how tolerant they are...then again I do snowblow the entire street for free all winter  I am going to try dialling down the pressure from 115 to 95 psi and than should quiet it down a bit. From what I can tell it can operate on as low as 90 psi, but at 115 psi it does 50+ strokes a min. I'll also put it on a rubber mat eventually.

It will do up to 11 gauge (1/8) mild steel, a little less if cutting stainless. I usually max out at 16 gauge (1/16) because I can't bend more than that on my brake anyways.


----------



## 403Tinbasher (Sep 4, 2018)

CalgaryPT said:


> @403Tinbasher, I don't have space either really. My garage is like


Oh I'm sure once I've got the space of my own it will be the same story lol. I currently do everything from the shop I work in and that's alright but I'd rather have my own space. Some day I hope. 
That's great that your neighbors are so good about it. Doing the snow is a nice way to even it out. 

I bet your new baby will make life soo much easier when it comes to these little projects. It's got me thinking about how hard it would be to make one , I've seen some at sait and I think we've even got one at my work but it's a million years old so we'll see. Any how good purchase man thats for sure.

Brian


----------

